# Anyone Live In Or Near Garrucha, Almería ?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Very Quickly just wondered what the place was like? have been looking for a not too top over the top holiday place for all year living and came cross Garrucha
my situ is no kids in tow and don't have to work thankfully.Also welcome any other suggestions

Thanks


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

paul44 said:


> Very Quickly just wondered what the place was like? have been looking for a not too top over the top holiday place for all year living and came cross Garrucha
> my situ is no kids in tow and don't have to work thankfully.Also welcome any other suggestions
> 
> Thanks


We live about 45 mins inland from Garrucha. We like the place but know people that don't.

Although it's not as busy as Mojacar in the summer months, which is absolutely bouncin' in July & August, it can still get quite busy so you'd have to take that into account. Also, the further inland you go the cheaper the properties so that could be an option.

All I can advise is that you come out for a looksee and talk to as many people as possible to get (the many) different opinions.

Sorry I can't be of more help but the ideal location is such a personal thing.


Best of luck.



Doggy


----------



## CharlotteCayless (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,

I just joined the forum and did a search for Mojacar and came across your post.

I live in Mojacar 5 mins from Garrucha. It is a lovely village and a lot quieter than Mojacar, typically more Spanish as well.

It has a fishing port and a lovely market (on Fridays I think).

If you have any specific questions about the area, let me know!

Charlotte


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi we live in a village called villaricos about 10 mins from garraucha the village has a fantastic market on sundays a few bars and resturants 2 harbours and a couple of beeaches its very spanish pretty quiet but its a very nice place to live only draw back is the bus service it all depends on what type of life style that you are after fell free to ask any questions


----------



## KROsotv (Nov 29, 2011)

*I am in the same boat*



paul44 said:


> Very Quickly just wondered what the place was like? have been looking for a not too top over the top holiday place for all year living and came cross Garrucha
> my situ is no kids in tow and don't have to work thankfully.Also welcome any other suggestions
> 
> Thanks


.
Hve been out there to look at property and there are some good bagains to be had even in central Garrucha.


----------

